# Truck bed stand question.



## djsbad (Mar 15, 2012)

Last weekend my wife and i purchased a specialize myka sportdisc 29 for her and a specialized hardrock sportdisc 29 for me. I only have a Chevy s-10 pickup without a hitch. In order for us to take our bikes anywhere, we have to lay them down in the bed of the truck one on top of the other.

Does anybody have any recommendations for, or any instructions on how to build something that could stand our bikes upright in the bed of the truck and strap them in? I see mountain bikes and dirt bikes all the time standing upright in truck beds and i have been very unsuccessful in figuring out how they do it. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, especially as how we dont want to screw up our new bikes. Thanks.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Xparent Red Tapatalk


----------



## Scarsandtears (Sep 18, 2010)

Rocky mounts makes sweet fork carriers for pick up trucks. Also check out pipeline racks for a quick throw and go.
Loom around this forum as well lots,of info and ideas


----------



## djsbad (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks man!

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Xparent Red Tapatalk


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

A tailgate transport is the easiest way to go. It will seem strange but is remarkable useful and stable. 

I took this picture this morning before a family ride. 5 bikes, one bike trailer and still room for more. Cost ? Nothing.


----------



## djsbad (Mar 15, 2012)

heyyall said:


> A tailgate transport is the easiest way to go. It will seem strange but is remarkable useful and stable.
> 
> I took this picture this morning before a family ride. 5 bikes, one bike trailer and still room for more. Cost ? Nothing.


Nice rig man!

Angel and I decided to go out and buy some PVC, PVC adhesive, elbows and it's and we actually built our own gig today. After measuring everything out, it sets up in front of the wheel well against the cab and I can easily run a strap through it and lock it. It holds three bikes standing and two inverted and keeps the stable. I only have the two bikes for me and her but if we ride with friends, we can haul theirs as well. I spray painted it and I waiting for it to dry. Tomorrow I'm hoping to get it up in the truck so I can share the pics. Total cost for the rig was $35.00 including cost of spray paint.  We're actually thinkijg of building another one to store the bikes in our basement. The one for the truck will also double very nicely for lugging shopping bags around and groceries etc.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Xparent Red Tapatalk


----------



## Meowhead (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm using a yakima beddy-jo. Easy to use and stable! I just wish it had a locking mechanism.


----------



## djsbad (Mar 15, 2012)

After all the work we put into measuring out and building the PVC bike rack for our truck, the engine blew in our truck Friday night.

I am not pleased

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Xparent Red Tapatalk


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

djsbad, did you ever get those pics taken of your homemade rack?


----------



## SDD74 (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is my home made truck rack. I don't like to flake the front wheel just to haul my bike around.


----------



## GreyCloud (Mar 10, 2011)

I saw this on the "behind the bars" series recently.
I'm going to try recreate what they've made for the back of that pickup.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Pick-up pad here, no complaints.
Only problem I encounter is that I can carry way more bikes than I can accommodate people...
and that's the truck's fault.


----------



## HOT DAMN! (Nov 7, 2011)

djsbad said:


> I see mountain bikes and dirt bikes all the time standing upright in truck beds and i have been very unsuccessful in figuring out how they do it.


Nothing but straps and fork supports for the dirt bikes. The support keeps the front forks from compressing and blowing the seals, while the the straps balance and compress the bike into the back of the bed wall.

No need for the fork supports on my bikes, as the little strap tension needed to keep the MTB upright doesn't even compress the forks.



















When their inventory (Pipeline Racks) is back up, I'm looking at these to make it a bit more convenient for loading and unloading.


----------



## ridetheworld1134 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is the rack i just made for the back of my truck. holds 3 bikes and cost me about $25 bucks. I used 1" PVC sch.40 pipe and painted it black


----------



## HOT DAMN! (Nov 7, 2011)

Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

ridetheworld1134, does this fit both 29ers and 26" wheels? Just wondering how much tweeking I may have to do. How far apart are the 3 sections (approximately)?


----------



## ridetheworld1134 (Nov 10, 2009)

The sections are about 15.5" on centers with about 7.5" on each side before the legs that go down. Over all length is about 54". Yes it fits 29ers and 26ers tested it last weekend. if you have anymore questions like cut lengths, etc. let me know. btw this is for 2004 f150 6.5' bed, the bikes fit perfectly to the tailgate.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

I made a nice PVC rack that is adjustable for all my bikes from road to fatbike. It works surprisingly well and cost $40


----------



## fat1 (Jul 9, 2012)

ridetheworld1134 said:


> The sections are about 15.5" on centers with about 7.5" on each side before the legs that go down. Over all length is about 54". Yes it fits 29ers and 26ers tested it last weekend. if you have anymore questions like cut lengths, etc. let me know. btw this is for 2004 f150 6.5' bed, the bikes fit perfectly to the tailgate.


I would be very interested in the specifics of this rack build. I only travel about 2 miles to my destination but I think this would be ideal for us. PM or post up if you dont mind, parts list, cut lengths and process (like epoxy?) thanks for sharing and it looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

fat1 said:


> I would be very interested in the specifics of this rack build. I only travel about 2 miles to my destination but I think this would be ideal for us. PM or post up if you dont mind, parts list, cut lengths and process (like epoxy?) thanks for sharing and it looks awesome :thumbsup:


Me too, this looks like a great option for the flatbed. I'll need to rethink some width dimensions as I want to be able to bring my road bikes in there as well.


----------



## fugot (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread is just what I needed! Thanks for the cool ideas.


----------



## Dougalicious (Jun 24, 2012)

heyyall said:


> A tailgate transport is the easiest way to go. It will seem strange but is remarkable useful and stable.
> 
> I took this picture this morning before a family ride. 5 bikes, one bike trailer and still room for more. Cost ? Nothing.


Zero effort and 100% functionality - I like your style


----------



## woodsbiker (May 20, 2008)

ridetheworld1134, very interested in cut lengths as well. Are you able to transport the bikes without strapping them down? Great design!


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

I designed the WheelWally truck rack for road and mountain bikes. No wheel removal required, very fast bike installation, very secure, and allows you to use your tailgate independently of installed bikes. You can see more at WheelWally - Truck-Mounted Bike Rack - Wheel Attachment System.


----------



## ridetheworld1134 (Nov 10, 2009)

All right I decided to share my secrets. here’s the cut lengths of the one I made. I mostly just carry 2 bikes a 29er and a 26er, so I wasn’t worried about the center on when I made it. so if you want to make it so you don’t have to spin the middle handle bar to load then add to the lengths and change the outsides to match. over all I use 1 strap around the tire and rack just as a insurance to make sure the bike doesn’t jump out while doing 75mph down the highway. so far I love it so easy to just throw it in and forget about it and it doesn’t scratch the paint on my frame like a cheap trailer hitch style racks. if you'd like to see a pic with it load up with bikes then that will cost ya. or you have to wait to the weekend lol, hope you enjoy


----------



## woodsbiker (May 20, 2008)

ridetheworld1134 said:


> All right I decided to share my secrets. here's the cut lengths of the one I made. I mostly just carry 2 bikes a 29er and a 26er, so I wasn't worried about the center on when I made it. so if you want to make it so you don't have to spin the middle handle bar to load then add to the lengths and change the outsides to match. over all I use 1 strap around the tire and rack just as a insurance to make sure the bike doesn't jump out while doing 75mph down the highway. so far I love it so easy to just throw it in and forget about it and it doesn't scratch the paint on my frame like a cheap trailer hitch style racks. if you'd like to see a pic with it load up with bikes then that will cost ya. or you have to wait to the weekend lol, hope you enjoy


:thumbsup: Amesome work! I had tried to create something similar last weekend and failed horribly as I tried to make it way too complicated.Thanks for taking the time to put instructions together.


----------



## RatTracker (Jul 22, 2012)

ridetheworld1134 said:


> All right I decided to share my secrets. here's the cut lengths of the one I made. I mostly just carry 2 bikes a 29er and a 26er, so I wasn't worried about the center on when I made it. so if you want to make it so you don't have to spin the middle handle bar to load then add to the lengths and change the outsides to match. over all I use 1 strap around the tire and rack just as a insurance to make sure the bike doesn't jump out while doing 75mph down the highway. so far I love it so easy to just throw it in and forget about it and it doesn't scratch the paint on my frame like a cheap trailer hitch style racks. if you'd like to see a pic with it load up with bikes then that will cost ya. or you have to wait to the weekend lol, hope you enjoy


very nice...what length were them joints at menards. i think my store has them different?


----------



## fat1 (Jul 9, 2012)

*done!*

Haven't painted it yet but I test fit the bikes and this thing rocks


----------



## ridetheworld1134 (Nov 10, 2009)

RatTracker said:


> very nice...what length were them joints at menards. i think my store has them different?


10' sticks thou you will probably just need 3 - 10' sticks and 2' piece depending on how you cut them. If your talking about the 90 elbow lengthens they're pretty much standard ie 1" socket and 1" take off to center. And the design will let the plastic flex to the size of the tire so just keep them close as possible.


----------



## williamluke (Jul 13, 2012)

Ive been using tie down on my trucks for about two years now and havent had any issues. To lock them up I just use a cable lock.


----------



## ridetheworld1134 (Nov 10, 2009)

fat1 said:


> Haven't painted it yet but I test fit the bikes and this thing rocks


Awesome looks good, glad I could help


----------

